# Please help



## von wolfhausen (Aug 9, 2008)

WE just adopted a 2 year old German Shepherd who is sweet, calm, and non-agressive, BUT he lays down 85% of the time. He sleeps all day except to eat n stuff. The vet & shelter says he's healthy, but what could be wrong with him? He doesn't interact with us anytime longer than 30 sec. but def. shows he likes us... he doesnt even sit, he lays down almost like he is 10 years old even tho for a couple seconds he has bursts of energy...please help


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

He's probably scared and tired. He probably doesn't want to do anything that could cause some bad.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

It might be that he is finally able to relax. GSDs don't do well at all in shelters. He may have been very stressed and is just now able to relax and sleep. 

If he's had a complete checkup by your vet and there's nothing wrong, I'd just give him time to adjust to his new surroundings. If he's a 2 y.o. GSD, I bet in a couple of weeks you'll be wondering why he's NOT sleeping more...

Just out of curiosity.. did your vet do any bloodwork. GSD's are very prone to thyroid problems. If the lethargy continues for any length of time, I'd have the vet do a full panel workup on him~ just to be sure.


----------



## von wolfhausen (Aug 9, 2008)

our doggie was in the shelter for 2 weeks and prior to that he was at a foster home. could that have an affect on his lack of energy too? He also has been having diarrhea since he has been here. Could it be the change in his diet? He seems to be very relaxed and not nervous at all. But we will give him time to adjust. 
generally, how long will it take a dog to get used to his new home?
If he does continue his low energy for some time he will def. get sum bloodwork done on him, 
thanks


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

2 weeks in a shelter is an eternity to a GSD. 

If his food changed at each location, he could be feeling the effects as well.

Each dog is different in how long it takes them to acclimate to a new environment. Give him time and give him space. Let him do it at his pace, don't force the issue. He needs a consistent daily schedule. Having a daily routine or schedule will help him adjust. 

Keep your eye on him and monitor him closely. If you don't see any improvement consult your vet, there might be something else going on. 

Once you get this guy on track.. you will have the best friend you've ever had in your life... GSDs are the BEST!!!


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

I'd have to agree with Renoman. Our husky always get stress diarrhea when he is boarded (kinda similar to being in a shelter or foster home). Then when we pick him up and bring him back home, he generally spends the next two days sleeping practically all day and night long. By the time he's done catching up on his sleep the runs are generally gone too. Although it may take longer for your GSD if he's still adjusting to a new food.


----------



## LaDogLover (Aug 10, 2008)

*Just relax!*

I have four dogs that I got from a local shelter, at different times in the last few years. Each one has been different in terms of time of adjustment. We can never know what these dogs went through before they came to us. The best thing we can do for them is to have patience, and allow them to adjust to their new surroundings and bond with us at their own pace. If your vet says there is nothing wrong medically with your new fellow, then just relax and let him set the pace. He may sleep for several days. Eventually he'll figure out that he's "home" and that no one is going to hurt him or move him again. He'll come around. Just be sure to give him lots of love and affection in the meantime, and make him feel like a member of the family. It may take time, but eventually he'll bond with you and his surroundings. God bless you for taking him in!!


----------



## kimel (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Just relax!*

A friend adopted a terrier mix that was on it's third home in as many months. Had been the pet of an elderly couple who had to give him up. He'd get adopted out and be back in a week because the new people couldn't understand that it would take him awhile to adjust.

Dog was incredibly stressed but after two weeks was way closer to normal and when he didn't go back after a month was very happy. Then they took him for a car ride and he got the runs and was vomiting before they were a mile down the road. 

After a couple months of work he now looks forward to rides and you would never know he had a history.

Same thing when I adopted my Maggie. I adopted her in a rescue situation and she was really freaked out for a couple days. She had been undernourished/malnourished and not well taken care of. A couple weeks of love and some basic obedience and retrieval work and she showed just how wonderful of a dog she really was.

Give your dog a couple months. Work with him doing simple training stuff and provide lots of emotional support and give him a quiet place to sack out. In a couple weeks I suspect he'll be making up for lost time...big time.


----------

